# Is this what we've come to?



## Machaira (Sep 10, 2007)

Are we really becoming this shallow when it comes to our understanding of what it means to worship God? Am I just making too much of this as the comments to the following blog article seem to suggest? Take a look and tell me what you think. 

Communion for the sinner on the go . . .


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 10, 2007)

This looks like just the thing for communion at the drive through window for the fast food crowd.


----------



## sotzo (Sep 10, 2007)

This is the kind of thing against which anger is a righteous thing.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 10, 2007)

Just one more idiotic thing from the modern "me" church.


----------



## raekwon (Sep 20, 2007)

I think that the purpose for this isn't for someone "on the go", but for churches that need/want the elements for the Table prepared in advance.

It's not certainly the most attractive presentation of the body and blood, but I fail to see the reason for the anger. I've visited a church in which these were used, and honestly, I was just thrilled that the Lord's Supper was being celebrated, regardless of whether I particularly liked the containers. What's the problem?

(Now, to be fair, if this were to show up in my church -- where we practice Communion by intinction w/ a common cup and loaf -- I'd probably raise my eyebrow and think "this is kinda tacky", but righteous anger? No.)


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 20, 2007)

*Sigh*

That's all I can say...


----------



## KMK (Sep 20, 2007)

At least it's grape juice and not that evil wine stuff! These people must be righteous because they don't want to stumble me!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 20, 2007)

OK, so, now that I have composed myself...

Since when is the worship of Almighty God supposed to be convenient?


----------



## raekwon (Sep 20, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> OK, so, now that I have composed myself...
> 
> Since when is the worship of Almighty God supposed to be convenient?



That's an interesting question, but I don't really know that it's germane to the topic, honestly. Are you planning on arguing that we should make worship _in_convenient?

(And like I said . . . I don't _like_ these any more than anyone else. They're cheesy, and yes, in some cases they -- probably inadvertently -- reflect the church's desire for convenience. But does that somehow make this mode of taking the Supper invalid or sinful?)


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 20, 2007)

raekwon said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so, now that I have composed myself...
> ...



Convenience is germane because it was the most common response in the original blog.

I don't think we should _purposely_ make anything inconvenient. But, I do think that we should strive to be a biblical as possible in our worship. We started a church in a school. Every Sunday morning we would load a trailer full of supplies, go to the school, unpack the trailer, set up 150 chairs, set up a sound system, set up children's ministry areas and hold a worship service. At the time, I was not in any way Reformed. We were a very contemporary church. And yet, we were able to have communion trays with bread (wafers) and grape juice (don't cringe at that!) like most traditional Baptist churches.

I just tire of us trying to figure out ways to make things easier and more palatable to worldly people rather that trusting that God will use the means of grace He has instituted to make worldly people more godly.


----------



## raekwon (Sep 20, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> I just tire of us trying to figure out ways to make things easier and more palatable to worldly people rather that trusting that God will use the means of grace He has instituted to make worldly people more godly.



Right there with you on that point, brother. 

(Of course, the more argumentative side of me would ask something like "why do we use speakers and amplification, if not for convenience? How about cushioned seats?" etc etc etc. But I won't. )


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 20, 2007)

raekwon said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > I just tire of us trying to figure out ways to make things easier and more palatable to worldly people rather that trusting that God will use the means of grace He has instituted to make worldly people more godly.
> ...



Thanks for not being argumentative!

Actually, this goes to the discussion of the RPW. Amplification and comfortable seating are completely different issues from the elements of the Lord's Supper.


----------



## raekwon (Sep 20, 2007)

Right on.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 20, 2007)

Boy, you don't want to get that mixed up with your coffee creamers! Then you'd REALLY end up partaking unworthily!


----------

